# Hello to All. Have been Double Ill.



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2018)

I have been missing for a while. Really ill & to close for comfort ! Went short of breath & that's not me. Like half the patients in the ward, Pyhmonia  (cant spell for toffee). Then went to kidney & Heart problems. holes in neck & top leg. 4 stiches to fill in. 2 tubes down nose & 1 in neck all at the same time. Did not realise how bad I was in intensive care but NHS staff where brilliant. I regularly give talks to students at Sunderland & Newcastle unis & what a nice feeling when a young Nurse said to me "I know you" (shock) till she said it was a talk I had given. ! vein near my heart was very healthy but other not. (cleared with a wire in veins) Weird feeling. Might have a bit time off !


----------



## Robin (Oct 25, 2018)

Wow, Hobie, you don’t do things by halves when you do something, do you! Hope you’re on the mend now. Taking a bit of time off certainly sounds the way to go, after all, you’ve got a lifetimes worth of sick leave to catch up on!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2018)

Get well soon.


----------



## Flower (Oct 25, 2018)

Crikey Hobie I hope things are improving for you, what a frightening time. 

Wishing you well for a smooth recovery. Hope you’re still loving your pump


----------



## KARNAK (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi Hobie, sorry to hear about your problems, *wow* as Robin says you don`t do things by half. Hope you are getting through it, thinking of you take care.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 25, 2018)

Yes, time off sounds like the thing! Look after yourself, Hobie.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2018)

When I had the tubes in I did not know where I was. They had to sedate me for two days. Completely "out of it". In two different wards & staff brilliant from cleaners to Drs. I got on well with them ALL. LIFE ?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2018)

I noticed you hadn't been around Hobie, thought you might be on holiday - sorry to hear it was because you were so poorly   I hope you make a full recovery very soon, take it easy for a while


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 25, 2018)

Bloody hell! I wondered where you were, like @Northerner I assumed you were somewhere exotic  talk about the polar opposite! Sounds like you've been through the wringer, please take care and time to fully recover, that's an order!
By the way, I love my pump


----------



## stephknits (Oct 25, 2018)

What a shock, Hobie.  Wishing you a speedy recovery and take good care of yourself


----------



## Radders (Oct 25, 2018)

Glad to hear that you’re on the mend. Wishing you a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 25, 2018)

Hobie I am so sorry to hear this and I'm really glad that you've recovered enough to tell us. Take care and enjoy having a good rest xx


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 25, 2018)

Blimey Hobie, that sounds serious.  Glad you're now on the mend.   Take things easy for a while marra and make a full recovery.


----------



## Loulou23 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hope you feel better soon Hobie


----------



## pav (Oct 25, 2018)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and good to see you had good care in the hospital.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 25, 2018)

Wow! Yes that pneumonia is frightening. 
All plumbing hobie, they cleared a blockage in the pipe. In your case the vein.
Wishing you A quick and successful recovery.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 26, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I have been missing for a while. Really ill & to close for comfort ! Went short of breath & that's not me. Like half the patients in the ward, Pyhmonia  (cant spell for toffee). Then went to kidney & Heart problems. holes in neck & top leg. 4 stiches to fill in. 2 tubes down nose & 1 in neck all at the same time. Did not realise how bad I was in intensive care but NHS staff where brilliant. I regularly give talks to students at Sunderland & Newcastle unis & what a nice feeling when a young Nurse said to me "I know you" (shock) till she said it was a talk I had given. ! vein near my heart was very healthy but other not. (cleared with a wire in veins) Weird feeling. Might have a bit time off !


OMG HOBIE I'm truly sorry to hear this hun ~ pleased to hear tho that you've been taken good of by all the medics. Yes, do take as much time out that you need and get plenty of rest whilst you recuperate. We will be thinking of you.

You take care now and please don't start doing too much too soon when you feel better. Notwithstanding the shock of what you have been through, it will have put an enormous strain on your system ~ so take things nice and ssslllllllloooooooowwwww! Do you hear?!
Wishing you a speedy and full recovery.x
Best wishes.

WL

Edited. Slowly to slow.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Blimey Hobie, that sounds serious.  Glad you're now on the mend.   Take things easy for a while marra and make a full recovery.


Leccy bike on the way ? Don't know if I should get a Motorbike ? Apparently you are only young once ?  My son started his driving lessons this week. (more coins)


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2018)

Do what the docs tell you Hobie. What I say is you should have at least a month off doing anything but walking. Then you can tell how much this has set you back.

 Glad you’re still around, though. But please don’t test your indestructability with a motorbike, there’s a good lad.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh no Bonny lad, just catching up as been on holiday. What a state of affairs, maybe try retirement Ian, I really recommend it .You’ve worked hard all your life. Your body is telling you something. Take care and best wishes. X


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 28, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Oh no Bonny lad, just catching up as been on holiday. What a state of affairs, maybe try retirement Ian, I really recommend it .You’ve worked hard all your life. Your body is telling you something. Take care and best wishes. X


I'll second that ~ hope you're still taking it easy HOBIE ~ baby steps eh?

WL


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 30, 2018)

Wishing you well Hobie. Make sure you get plenty of rest.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 31, 2018)

Good grief, Hobie, what a nasty thing to go thru.  Hope you’re on the mend now. Take it easy, especially if it’s the doctors that are telling you to.


----------

